# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  τι μπορει να γινει ωστε να καταπολεμιθει η ατονια οταν δεν τρωμε πολυ?

## kellyjo92

καλησπερα!ρε παιδια δεν γινετε να αδυνατησει καποιος χωρις να του πεφτουν τα μαλλια να εχει ζαλαδες κτλπ κτλπ..απο το πρωι εχω μπει και εχω διαβασει τα απειρα και αναρωτιεμαι..τον τελευταιο καιρο τρωω λιγο,πχ ενα βραστο αυγο με μια σαλατα,ελαχιστο κοτοπουλο με σαλατα ενα γιαουρτι με δημιτριακα..αυτο ηταν το φαι μου τις τελευταιες 3 μερες,με ενα βουλιμικο επεισοδειο σημερα οπου μετα το γιαουρτι εφαγα 3 μπολ κορν φλειξ οπου φυσικα κατεληξαν στην τουαλετα..νομιζω οτι σιγα σιγα θα ξεπερασω τις βουλιμικες μου κρισεις διοτι νιωθω την πεινα μου να φευγει και την αναγκη μου για φαι λιγοτερη,μιας και τα βουλιμικα επεισοδεια εχουν μειωθει σε 1 ανα 3 η 4 μερες..ομως ζαλιζομαι και νιωθω μεγαλη ατονια!μπορω να παρω καποιες βιταμινες για να με βοηθησουνε?σκεφτηκα οτι αν παρω αυτα τα προιοντα που ειναι σε σκονη και πινω μονο ενα τετοιο το πρωι και να μην τρωω τιποτα ισως με προφυλαξει απο ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα του να μην παιρνεις βιταμινες..εσεις τι λετε?τα εχει δοκιμασει κανενας?

----------


## elafaki20_ed

Κέλλυ μου καλησπέρα, νιώθεις ατονία γιατί τρως ελάχιστα.
Καταπονείς το σώμα σου και ταλαιπωρείσαι και η ίδια. Είναι σίγουρο πως με τέτοια διατροφή θα έχεις βουλιμικά επισόδια. 
Στερείς απο τον οργανισμό σου βιταμίνες που του είναι απαραίτητες, όποιο συμπλήρωμα και να πάρεις δεν θα νιώσεις καλύτερα αν δεν τρέφεσαι σωστά. θες να μας πεις πόσα κιλά είσαι και έχεις καταφύγει σε τέτοια στερητική διατροφή? 
Φιλικά..

----------


## otiosa

είσαι 2 εκατοστά πιο κοντή από μένα και είσαι ήδη 55 κιλά http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=6122

εάν πάνω σε αυτό δεν τρως και αρκετά αλλά λιγότερο από όσο χρειάζεσαι δεν είναι χαζός ο οργανισμός σου να σε αφήσει να κάνεις μόνιμη ζημιά σε εσωτερικά όργανα τόσο εύκολα, θα πέσει ο μεταβολισμός (παύεις να χάνεις λίπος!!!) και από την ατροφία αρχίζεις να χάνεις μαλλιά, μυικό ιστό, δόντια, περίοδο, φυσιολογικές γυναικείες ορμόνες (=αυξημένη τριχοφυία) και άλλα ωραία.

Πρόσφατα διάβασα αυτό εδώ το άρθρο to the girl that says that she wants to be anorexic
*Εκτός από τις ανατριχιαστικές φωτογραφίες έχει και ανατριχιαστικές περιγραφές.*

Δίνω αποσπάσματα πιο κάτω.
*Δεν τα δίνω για να σου πω ότι είσαι έτσι!* ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν είναι ανορεξικός, βουλιμικός, τετράπαχος, σκελετός, το ρήμα "είναι" υποκρίπτει μία ύπουλη μονιμότητα. ΕΠΙΛΕΓΟΥΜΕ για ένα διάστημα να έχουμε συγκεκριμένες αντιλήψεις και να ακολουθούμε συγκεκριμένες συμπεριφορές οι οποίες θα μας κάνουν ανορεξικές, βουλιμικές κ.α. είτε προσωρινά (εάν βρούμε την διέξοδο) είτε για πάντα (άν την κάνουμε για τα θυμαράκια με τις επιλογές μας)
Απλά σιγά σιγά θα μπεις όλο και πιο βαθιά μέσα σε αυτό, σε αυτές τις σκέψεις και συμπεριφορές ("γιατί έχω πρόβλημα και δεν αδυνατίζω?" -ΔΕΝ έχεις πρόβλημα, πας να δημιουργήσεις πρόβλημα) και δεν θα θυμάσαι από που μπήκες για να βγεις, ίσως δεν θέλεις και να βγεις... προς το παρόν.
Η πλειοψηφία από εδώ μέσα αυτό έχει πάθει. Γι αυτό μπαίνουμε στο φόρουμ για να αλληλοβοηθηθούμε. Είμαστε οι χαμένοι που ξαναβρίσκουμε τον δρόμο μας

Η λύση δεν θα δοθεί από χάπια, από πείνα, από έναν καθρέφτη ή μια ζυγαριά (αυτό ισχύει για αυτούς που επιλέγουν να πεινάνε και γι'αυτούς που επιλέγουν να τρώνε χωρίς να πεινάνε, η διατροφική διαταραχή έχει πολλές όψεις). 
Άλλαξε στάση προς τη ζωή, αγάπησε τον εαυτό σου και δώστου το καλύτερο, ό,τι καλύτερο έχεις (όχι ωραίο μανικιούρ, κάτι για σένα, για την όμορφη γλυκιά ψυχούλα σου), τους καλύτερους φίλους, τις πιο διασκεδαστικές ασχολίες, ό,τι ονειρεύτηκες και δεν το έχεις αποκτήσει μέχρι στιγμής ή δεν σου ήρθε.

*Και για να απαντήσω στην ερώτηση σου, όχι οι πολυβιταμίνες δεν κάνουν τίποτα.*
Ξεκίνησα με μία την ημέρα αφότου μια μέρα στο σχολείο δεν μπορούσα να σηκωθώ και με τραβούσαν για να σταθώ στα πόδια μου. ΔΕΝ ΈΚΑΝΑΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, συνέχισα με 2 την ημέρα, με τσάκωσε ο πατέρας μου μια μέρα και μου είπε ότι δεν κάνει να παίρνω παραπάνω δόση, έλα όμως που δεν ένιωθα καλύτερα, οπότε λέω θα πάρω παραπάνω δόση αλλά λίγο, όχι πολύ: 2 και μισό χάπια!!
Μετά ξεκίνησα να παίρνω και χάπια βιταμίνες δυναμωτικά για τα μαλλιά. αυτά κι αν δουλέψανε... πρέπει να δεις πόσες τρίχες μου έχουν μείνει σήμερα 

Προσπάθησε να επικεντρωθείς στις δυνάμεις του χαρακτήρα σου, έχεις κουράγιο, θέληση, αποφασιστικότητα, δεν το βάζεις κάτω και προσπαθείς. Δεν είναι πολλοί σαν και σένα και σε τόσο νεαρή ηλικία. Γιατί να μην δώσεις όλα αυτά για έναν άλλο σκοπό που θα σου δώσει κάτι πίσω (χόμπι, εργασιακά, εθελοντική βοήθεια) και όχι για τον έλεγχο του βάρους???

Παρακάτω μιλάει άτομο που έχει επιβιώσει της ανορεξίας σε άτομο που έγραψε στο μπλογκ ότι θέλει να είναι πολύ λεπτή κι ας την πούνε ανορεξική.



> "THIS IS TO THE GIRL WHO SAID SHE "WANTS" TO BE ANOREXIC...
> 
> So...you think starving is a good way to lose weight, do you? I think you've read too many fairy tales. Well, this isn't one. Neither are eating disorders. They are sheer & total HELL. But, since you want one, I'll go ahead & prep you for it. I'll let you know exactly what will happen to you. If this doesn't make you realize how completely stupid running out there & trying to develop anorexia is, then I wish you the best of luck in killing yourself. Because that's all you'll be doing.
> 
> *The completely ironic part about people trying to lose weight by starving is that half the time it does not work.* I bet you think you'll wind up insanely thin & gorgeous, right? Wrong. You won't be gorgeous .One thing's for certain. Insane is a definite part of the package. Your mind won't be yours anymore. Kiss it goodbye, I hope you didn't enjoy it.
> 
> *The less you eat, the lower your metabolism goes.* You might starve & starve & barely lose anything...or you might be extra lucky...you might starve & starve & gain weight. Your body might just shut itself down & the weight go nowhere. & even though you aren't losing, you'll still be HOOKED. You still won't be able to stop. By the time your body shuts off from malnutrition, you'll be too far in it to *snap* think "Oh...this isn't working...I think I'll eat again." No...you'll be desperate & eat less & less & work out more and more. Eventually, you won't be ABLE to work out. Your muscles will eventually stop cooperating. Then you'll panic & try & eat even less to compensate for not being able to work your ass off (simply a figure of speech, since you're not losing any weight, of course). By then you can't eat less though. You're barely eating enough to stay alive as it is. & you can't stop. It isn't working & you still can't stop. & whether its working or not, you won't see the truth. You'll never actually know what you look like. Nope...no matter what you'll think you must weigh at least four hundred pounds. This is true if you weigh 150 or if you weigh 70. You will be fat. Insane is the proper term for it, isn't it? Yes, you might just be one of the lucky ones, one of the ones that doesn't lose weight. But don't sit there & think that means you won't be sick. Not true...not true at all.* Your skin & hair will be dry, your teeth sore, your period gone, your bones aching, your muscles cramping...well, no need to go on. You still want this, of course. After all, you won't be like that. You won't be one of the failures. You'll be successful; you'll be thin & perfect. Beautiful.*
> 
> Well, since you're going to win, why don't I tell you about your prize, hmm?? It's quite nice. *You will be skinny. You will be sickly thin. Your ribs will stand out & your hipbones will be sharp. You won't see it. You'll look in the mirror & see fat. You'll see rolls.* You'll look at girls who weight fifty pounds more than you & wonder why you can't be as thin as they are. You'll look in the mirror everyday & swear that you've gained at least ten pounds. Other people will see you shrink but you won't get to watch. You'll never see the truth. Others will though. You'll be sickly skinny...but you won't be pretty. & they'll all see that. You won't though...you'll be too busy staring at your ass & wondering when you turned into your fat Aunt Bertha. *You will not be attractive. You won't. You'll have huge dark circles. Your skin will be pasty pale & have a lovely gray tint to it.* Makeup will NOT help this. It won't, so don't think it will. Don't even bother to attempt it. You'll be wasting your time; time that could be better spent doing your usual pastime, staring into the pantry to watch the food. Of course, people might not notice that you're gray. They could be too busy staring at the dark black, blue, & purple spots you're covered in. Everything you do will result in a bruise. Everything.
> ...

----------


## kellyjo92

ευχαριστω πολυ που απαντησατε..η αληθεια ειναι οτι τα εχω σκεφτει αυτα πολλες φορες και εχω διαβασει και εχω δει πολλα (οντως φοβερες και οι εικονες και το αρθρο)..αλλα την μια μπορω να σκεφτω λογικα και την αλλη ξαναπεφτω και ξανασκεφτομαι τα ιδια,οτι μονο αν αδυνατησω θα ειμαι ομορφη και τοτε θα ειμαι ευτυχισμενη.ξερω πως δεν ειναι λογικο και ειναι ρηχο αλλα δεν μπορω ευκολα να το βγαλω απο το μυαλο μου.μακαρι να υπηρχε ενα μαγικο κουμπακι και να με εκανε να ηρεμισω με αυτην την εμμονη.αυτα τα μεγαλα μου μπουτια και γαμπες με κυνηγανε ακομα και στον υπνο μου..και εχω προσπαθησει τα παντα αληθεια..ουτε να μην τρωω ουτε να τρωω ουτε με γυμναστικη τιποτα..εχω σκεφτει μεχρι και να αφαιρεσω τους μυες μου με καποιον τροπο..δεν θα γινω ποτε ετσι οπως θελω?γιατι τοσες κοπελες ειναι αδυνατες και τρωνε οτι θελουν?δεν θελω να καταληξω αρρωστη...:(

----------


## kellyjo92

α και ειμαι 20 χρονων 1,68 και 55 κιλα..θελω να φτασω τουλαχιστον 48..δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να τα καταφερω με κανεναν τροπο?

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by kellyjo92_
> α και ειμαι 20 χρονων 1,68 και 55 κιλα..θελω να φτασω τουλαχιστον 48..δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να τα καταφερω με κανεναν τροπο?


kelly, αν συνεχίσεις να ρωτάς τα λάθος ερωτήματα, ούτε κάποιος θα μπορέσει να σου απαντήσει, ούτε θα βρεις βοήθεια! Είναι δυνατόν ποτέ να σου απαντήσει κανείς σοβαρά και υπεύθυνα στο ερώτημα _Πως να γίνω 48 κιλά, δλδ. πως να καταστρεψω τον οργανισμό μου, τους μύες μου, τα δόντια μου, τα μαλλιά μου, το δέρμα μου, τα εσωτερικά μου όργανα?_ Ποιος θα στο έκανε αυτό? 
Αν όμως δουλέψεις με τον εαυτό μου και αρχίσεις να θέτεις σε εκείνον πρώτα τα ερωτήματα που αφορούν στο πρόβλημα σου, όπως_ Πως θα νιώθω όμορφη και θα απολαμβάνω τα 55 μου κιλά? Πως θα γίνομαι πιο χαρούμενη με την τροφή που λαμβάνω? Τι με κρατάει μακριά από την ευεξία και την ίδια τη ζωή?_
Είναι φόρουμ αλληλοβοήθειας αυτό που γράφουμε αλλά κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη όχι φόρουμ συμβουλών πως να καταστρέψω γρηγορότερα το δώρο της υγείας που μου έχει δώσει ο θεός. 
Η διατροφική διαταραχή είναι το ζήτημα σου Κελλυ μου και όχι ότι τα υποτιθέμενα μεγάλα μπούτια και γάμπες. Κάνε focus στο θέμα που σε οδηγεί να βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου άσχημο, στο βαθύτερο πρόβλημα που σε οδηγεί να υποβαθμίζεις την υγεία σου. 
Φιλικά
Γιώτα

----------


## kellyjo92

εχεις δικιο..ακομα κ αυτο που μου απαντας για μενα βοηθεια ειναι.τα 48 κιλα ειναι απλα ενας αριθμος.επεισης ο σωματοτυπος μου ειναι ετσι ωστε εχω τοπικο παχος.ειχα παει σε ενα κεντρο αδυνατισματος περσυ στα ιδια κιλα,με πηγε η μητερα μου με την λογικη οτι εκει θα μου πουνε οτι δεν εχω αναγη για αδυνατησμα,αλλα αυτοι μου εβγαλαν τα χιλια πατσα και με εκαναν να νιωσω πραγματικα τοφαλος.τελσπαντων τελικα αυτο που εκανα ητανε ενα προσγραμμα σισφιξης ασ πουμε τοπικα σε ενα αλλο κενρο και φθηνα και που εκανε πραγματικα δουλεια και οντως ενιωσα πολυ καλυτερα με τον εαυτο μου,μετα ξεκινησα και σωστη διατροφη και γυμναστηριο για να διατηρησω το αποτελεσμα και εχασα και καποια κιλα,εφτασα 52.ηρθε ομως το καλοκαιρι και με εποιασε εμμονη με εποιαναν βουλιμικες κρισεις και παλι τα ιδια,μου εγινε παλι εμμονη.τωρα ξαναγραφτικα γυμναστηριο και ανυσηχω γτ σκεφτομαι αν τρωω πρωτεινες οτι θα γινω τουμπανο αν τωω υδατανθρακες θα παχυνω και δεν θελω να τρωω τιποτα.και επειδη ξερω οτι αυτο δεν ειναι το υγιηνο γιαυτο ρωταω και ξαναρωταω,οχι για να μου πει καποιος πως να καταστρεωω τον εαυτο μου,πως να μπω επιτελους σε κατι σωστο για να εχω αδυνατο σφιχτο σωμα και να νιωθω καλα..

----------


## Eli_ed

Κelly αν θέλεις να κάνεις μια σωστή προσπάθεια για να νιώσεις καλύτερα καλό θα είναι να πας σε έναν διατροφολόγο ειδικευμένο σε διατροφικές διαταραχές για να σε εκπαιδεύσει πως να τρως σωστά και να νιώθεις καλά. Το πρόβλημα σου δεν είναι το βάρος σου αλλά το μυαλό σου ωστόσο. Γι αυτό και χρειάζεσαι και ψυχολογική υποστήριξη την οποία από όσο γνωρίζω λαμβάνεις ήδη. Άμα μάθεις να θρεύεσαι σωστά και να αντιμετωπίζεις και τα ψυχολογικά σου σίγουρα θα έρθει μία μέρα που θα νιώσεις ευτυχισμένη χωρίς να χρειάζεται να λιμοκτονείς. 
Διάβασε ξανά το μήνυμα της Μακ.... τελικά γιατί δεν νιώθεις καλά; Πίστεψε με δεν είναι τα κιλά σου αυτά που σε βαραίνουν. Άλλα σε βαραίνουν που δεν μπορείς να ελέγξεις και έτσι επιλέγεις να ελέγξεις την τροφή που μπαίνει μέσα σου.

----------


## Ninap

Είπα μια να μην απαντήσω Kelly γιατί τα κορίτσια παραπάνω τα είπανε όλα...

θα σου πω δυο πράγματα από προσωπική μου εμπειρία και εύχομαι να τα σκεφτείς και αυτά

Από τις πολλές δίαιτες (έχω κάνει τα απαντα από πολύ στερητικές μέχρι ποιο χαλαρές) έκανα πρόβλημα στο θυρεοειδή μου...τώρα είμαι μόνιμα με ορμόνη γιατί έχω υποθυρεοειδισμό..αυτό σημαίνει πως τώρα χάνω ακόμα ποιο δύσκολα λόγο του θυρεοειδή ...

Προκάλεσα έλκος στο στομάχι μου και οισοφαγίτιδα στον οισοφάγο μου (πληγές) από τους εμετούς που έκανα επειδή καταστράφηκε και το στομάχι μου..

σε συνέπεια από τον εμετό άρχισαν να φθείρονται τα δόντια μου ...και εκεί που είχα όμορφα δόντια και λευκα τώρα ίσος φαίνονται όμορφα αλλα δεν είναι τόσο λευκα όσο ήταν και έχασα και μερικά πίσω πίσω από τι φθορά..

κατόπιν έκανα πρόβλημα με το ζάχαρο ..τα μαλακια μου που πάντα ήταν γυαλιστερά και όμορφα και μπούκλες τώρα δεν είναι γυαλιστερά έχουν μείνει τα μισά και οι μπούκλες μου πάνε και αυτές...σαν αποτυχημένη &quot;περμαναντ&quot; είναι...

επίσης το δέρμα μου χαλάρωσε παρα πολύ ...

εννοείτε πως έφτασα τα 130 κιλά κάποτε..

με πολύ πόνο και κόπο κατάφερα να φτάσω τα 95 και ξεκίνησα γυμναστήριο...

Που βοηθάει το &quot;γουμανσιριο&quot;? το γυμναστήριο δεν σε βοηθάει να αδυνατίσεις..το γυμναστήριο σε βοηθάει να έχεις σωστότερη λειτουργία του οργανισμού σου..καλύτερη αρτηριακή πίεση, καλύτερη κυκλοφορία του αίματος σου δίνει ευεξία και το σημαντικότερο (για όλες που θέλουμε να χάσουμε κιλά) κάνει το σώμα μας να φαίνεται ποιο αδύνατο επειδή είναι σφιχτό και όχι χαλαρό. αν κανεις ένα σωστό πρόγραμμα στο γυμναστήριο μπορεί να είσαι 60 κιλά και να φαίνεσαι 50 επειδή το σώμα σου είναι σφιχτό και δουλεμένο..δεν θα πας για body builder κούκλα μου να φουσκώνεις...διάλεξε αερόβια γυμναστική ..αλλα προπάντων οι θερμίδες σου να μην πέσουν κάτω από τις 1500 ημερησίως. 

το τελευταίο που θα σου πω είναι πως και εγώ στα 18 ξεκίνησα με τις δίαιτες και πριν 17 μέρες, μετά από 23 χρονια δίαιτας, κατέληξα να κάνω χειρουργείο ....

ελπίζω να σκεφτείς καλά όλα όσα σου είπαμε...αν κανεις δίαιτα και κάποια στιγμή την χαλάσεις δεν έγινε και κάτι..το προσπερνάς και συνεχίζεις την διατροφή σου...όταν κανεις τέτοιες σκληρές δίαιτες ο οργανισμός σου νιώθει πως είναι σε κατάσταση πολεμου και κρατάει το λίπος για τις δύσκολες ώρες..είναι φαύλος κύκλος...

----------


## hairbandou

ρε συ δεν ειναι πολυ λιγα τα 48 κιλα για το υψος σου; ειναι λιγα για το δικο μου, που ειμαι 1.62..

----------


## kellyjo92

νομιζω οτι στον δικο μου σωματοτυπο,οχι δεν ειναι λιγα..

----------


## hairbandou

κοιτα να δεις.αμα στα 48 κιλα δεν εχω περιοδο, ο δεικτης λιπους μου ειναι κατω απο το όριο, ο γιατρος μου οριεται να παρω 5 κιλα και γενικα δεν την παλευει ο οργανισμος μου..τοτε λιγα ειναι..κι εσυ μαλλον εχεις προβλημα.οποτε κοιτα το..
φιλικα

----------


## giorgosdelta

Έχε υπόψιν επίσης Κέλυ, ότι η ατονία δεν καταπολεμείται με τίποτα. Ο οργανισμός σου είναι σε θέση άμυνας και καίει μόνο λίπος αφού δε τρώς τίποτα. Ο μεταβολισμός έχει μειωθεί όπως έχουν μειωθεί κι οι φυσικές άμυνες του σώματος.
Αφού δεν τρως που δεν τρως σου προτείνω από ένα καφεδάκι πρωί και μεσημέρι με 4 κουταλιές ζάχαρη. Μη τρομάζεις θα τα κάψει αμέσως το σώμα, δε παχαίνουν σε αυτές τις στιγμές.
Έχε επίσης υπόψιν ότι ένα όργανο στο σώμα μας δεν καίει λίπος σε καμιά περίπτωση και θέλει γλυκογόνο (υδατάνθρακες σύνθετους και σάκχαρα). Είναι ο εγκέφαλος. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## kellyjo92

καλα η ατονια ισως ειναι και ψυχολογικο γτ δν ειμαι καθολου καλα τελευταια!επισης το redbull με βοηθησε πολυ!ο μεταβολισμος πως μειωνετε με τοση γυμναστηκη?και διαδρομο και αεροβια και γυμναστικη με βαρυ..θα την δοκιμασω τν ζαχαρη στον καφε!η κανα φρουτο!και στην τελικη οταν δεν μπορω να παω γυμναστηριο μια φορα την βδομαδα δεν παω και παω την επομενη πιο πολλες ωρες..μυαλο κουκουρουκου...ευχαριστω!

----------

